# صور عيد صعود جسد العذراء مريم



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2011)

صور عيد صعود جسد العذراء مريم








اصعاد جسد السيده العذراء 






الملكه المتوجه 





ايقونه يونانيه للقديسه مريم 





      الملاكه والام





      العذراء مريم والملائكه



​



​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2011)

*







































*​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2011)

​


----------



## النهيسى (22 أغسطس 2011)




----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 أغسطس 2011)

*صور جميله جداا*
*شكرا ليك استاذي*
*وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب*​


----------



## كلدانية (22 أغسطس 2011)

صور جميلة جداااا
كل سنة وانت طيب​


----------



## free20 (23 أغسطس 2011)

* صور جميلة*
*ومجهود رائع*
* الرب يبارك حياتك اخى النهيسى*
* وكل سنة وانت طيب*​


----------



## candy shop (24 أغسطس 2011)

صور جميله اخى الغالى 

ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *صور جميله جداا*
> *شكرا ليك استاذي*
> *وكل سنه وحضرتك طيب*​


شكرا أخى الغالى
وحضرتك والأسره بخير​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2011)

free20 قال:


> * صور جميلة*
> *ومجهود رائع*
> * الرب يبارك حياتك اخى النهيسى*
> * وكل سنة وانت طيب*​


مرور جميل جداشكراااا
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2011)

candy shop قال:


> صور جميله اخى الغالى
> 
> ربنا يبارك خدمتك الجميله
> ​


شكرا أختنا العزيزه
مرور راائع جدا
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## النهيسى (24 أغسطس 2011)

​


----------

